# Greased



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I knew better, so knew better than to trust @greasemonger would do a simple 5er trade for some Statements ..










I would say he is sneaky and sly but I saw this one coming. Thank you very much sir, above and beyond a simple 5er trade.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I guess you could say he made his “statement” haha 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another nice hit in a deserving brother

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done Monger Man!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Great hit! Those look yummy.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Slick move @greasemonger!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

No such thing as a simple trade! 
Well done @greasemonger, &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

All great cigars right their! Mighty Fine Indeed! @greasemonger is "Slick"


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

He said 2 statements for Ezras. I also knew better, and with box discounts on everything above I'll bet the value is very close to even. He also mentioned he missed the Texas Special so he knew that was coming. He annihilated me the first time we met up, so henceforth, well ya know.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

What did you trade him a hootchie-mama? Nice!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> What did you trade him a hootchie-mama? Nice!


A select 5er of EZ stuff that he had missed releases of.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Won’t miss with those Statements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Carpet bomb hit the target


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Yea see? Whats the value of unobtanium? I'd say thats a killer sampler of incredible smokes right here. Thanks again @*JtAv8tor* I'm sure the beatings will continue until morale improves lmao!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Yea see? Whats the value of unobtanium? I'd say thats a killer sampler of incredible smokes right here. Thanks again @*JtAv8tor* I'm sure the beatings will continue until morale improves lmao!


Very welcome, wish I had more on your list to hook you up with

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Very welcome, wish I had more on your list to hook you up with
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Dont be silly. The way things have been, I miss them all the time lol. Course with the splits you'll have to let me know which ones you jump on.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Dont be silly. The way things have been, I miss them all the time lol. Course with the splits you'll have to let me know which ones you jump on.


Going to be snagging at least a 20 of all EZ releases

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Very welcome, wish I had more on your list to hook you up with
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Do tell... what else was on the list?

Sent from the fetal position


----------

